# ppbus API documentation?



## zirias@ (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi all,
I have a need for the opencbm parallel port driver -- right now, opencbm only supports USB cables on FreeBSD, but I have a homebrewn parallel port cable and would like to use it. The Linux driver uses parport, so I guess it should be possible to port it to ppbus(4), which seems to provide a similar API -- but so far, I couldn't find a documentation of the ppbus API. Is there any around?


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 3, 2018)

Google was helpful, found an ebook covering a lot of FreeBSD driver stuff -- although it's a bit older, it got me started. So if there are any C64 fans out there, expect a working driver soon  The current state is on github, it loads correctly and resets the CBM bus as expected when loading the module. It isn't working yet, read, write, ioctl and interrupt handling is still missing -- if anyone spots any bad errors in the code so far, please let me know!

*Update:* Driver is working correctly right now, but will need a patched OpenCBM because the original Linux driver uses ioctls in a sloppy way that won't work on FreeBSD. Issue at OpenCBM's github project created, we will see


----------

